# What about Lambs Ear? And Whats a good Group Plant?



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

2 questions in 1 thread

1. I dont kno how familiar any of you are with the plant called "Lambs Ear" Stachys byzantina - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia could this be grown in viv? The tank wont be very humid

and

2. Whats a good plant to do in groups on the floor of the viv? it doesnt need to need alot of humidity but should be able to handle good light..

the tank is for mantella expectata so itll be a dryer viv

thanks


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

lambs ear is not a viv plant. I am a landscape architect and I would highly suggest against it for a lot of reasons

1) lambs ear spreads and can grow up to 3 feet across and 1' tall
2) its rots in wet situatuions, needs good drainage and like to dry out in bewteen watering
3) it is a temperate plant and does best with a dormant period.
4) if it did grow in the viv it would literally consume it
5) its not a tropical plant, mainly grown in temeprate zones

I can't think of any others at the moment

I would suggest a perperomia, or creeping ficus for a ground covering plant


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

I thought so but figured id ask haha
Ok so no lambs ear...

Iwas thinking about just planting the viv with ferns and jewel orchids...something simplistic..what do u all think?


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

That could actaully look really cool. I'd like to see that when it done if you go that route, the ferns and orchid route.

I hope i didn't come off to harsh. I know it can be temtping to use certain plants, but they just don't work, or look right.

Stcik to the small ferns also, rabbits foot is one. There are others but can't think of them.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

ggazonas said:


> That could actaully look really cool. I'd like to see that when it done if you go that route, the ferns and orchid route.
> 
> I hope i didn't come off to harsh. I know it can be temtping to use certain plants, but they just don't work, or look right.
> 
> Stcik to the small ferns also, rabbits foot is one. There are others but can't think of them.


Not harsh at all, u just confirmed what I already thought..its all good lol
And yea, I think the fern idea will be ok


----------



## rob65 (Aug 27, 2009)

I have used Lemon Button and Birds Nest ferns. They look good in my vivarium.


----------



## Suzanne (Dec 28, 2008)

Personally I like the ET Fern a lot. Polypodium formosanum, I believe...


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

I have lambs ear on one side of my house (I live in TX) it does go dormant in the winter and mine is quite large and spreads like crazy. I agree it would not make it in a Viv. Pretty plant though, the bees love the flowers.

-Beth


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Yes it is definitly a great perennial, fast spreading, has nice texture and a cool grey/silver color

As far as ferns go, white rabbits foot or black rabbits foot does well, lemon button fern, and suzi wong also do good. I am actually going to try some et fern or caterpillar fern this week. Theres a ton more out there, you just have to have to find the small varities. 

Good luck. post it when its finished


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Is this tank fro darts? Why not stay neotropical. How about Episcia 'Silver Skies:'



















Spreads well, smaller leaves, occasional red flowers! (sorry about the glare).


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Oh, mantellas? 

Why not the Begonia 'Buttercup' above? Or if you'd like, mount the succulent Begonia polygonoides. 

Another choice in a tank with moderate humidity are trailing mini-violets!


----------

